# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung SHW-M250L Unbrick , Repair Dead Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [19 MAY 2012]  Description :   *Samsung SHW-M250L Repair Dead Boot*   Release Notes:   Samsung SHW-M250L JTAG PinoutsSamsung SHW-M250L Repair File  Repairing SHW-M250L  Make JTAG ConnectionsConnect Battery and USB CableDownload Repair File and put into "Phones" FolderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest Version Select Samsung -> SHW-M250L and Click ScanGo to One Button Repair TABSelect Repair File , Samsung SHW-M250LClick RepairYour Phone is Successfully Repaired   *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## sssooo

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا

----------

